# Are bay foals born without black legs?



## irishdraught (7 July 2009)

Sounds really dumb but I am interested to know what colour my filly will turn out. She is only just over three weeks old and is a minky brown colour with black mane &amp; tail. No black legs though. Are bay horse born without black points on their legs??

She is starting to lose her coat round her muzzle &amp; eyes but no grey goggles.

Her mother is grey and her father is dark bay.

Having only ever had foals that have gone grey (from a different mare) this one is puzzling me. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Not that I mind in the slightest what colour she is going to be, I hasten to add 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Can anyone advise??


----------



## k9h (7 July 2009)

Yes they can! When the foal fluff starts to come off the legs there will be black underneath (if they are going to have them)! Same way that a grey can be born black or brown!


----------



## legaldancer (7 July 2009)

My bay foals had fawn coloured legs before they shed their foal coat.


----------



## kerilli (7 July 2009)

yes, my bays have all been born with golden/dun fluff on legs, not always obvious which legs would have socks or stockings either, until the fluff comes off!


----------



## irishdraught (7 July 2009)

Thank you, having never had a bay foal I just assumed they came with the black points!


----------



## kerilli (7 July 2009)

don't be surprised if the bay colour itself changes dramatically too, i've had bright ones go dark with age, and vice versa!


----------



## charliesarmy (7 July 2009)

Well mine is meant to be a bay...and he is... body wise quite chestnut with really pale dun coloured legs...I'm assured he will be bay as father doesnt carry the chestnut gene...he's start moulting and around his eyes and nose has gone very dark brown which I'm hoping are a sign of the colour to come 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he also has a black mane and a multicoloured tail 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but to spare your  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 I too thought a bay would have been born with black point's


----------



## xena_wales (7 July 2009)

Some bays are born with black legs, like my boy here, pictured at a day old:






It's often the ones that will turn grey that are born with the black legs, although my lad is now 2 and not showing any signs of going grey.


----------



## tikino (7 July 2009)

my bay filly is 9 weeks and still has lighter legs but they will go black

this is her at 8 weeks old


----------



## Colleen_Miss_Tom (8 July 2009)

Missy had that fawny/dun coloured legs as a foal, Shes now got her black points and all bay .


----------



## koeffee (8 July 2009)

my foal was a murky bay colour, he has now lost his coat and is a rich bright bay with black legs


----------



## sywell (9 July 2009)

When vets ID foals that might change colour it is important that they show this on the ID as if later in life the horse is grey it is impossible to check from the original vets ID.what colour it was.


----------



## irishdraught (9 July 2009)

Good point - her i/d forms are being filled in next week.


----------



## Rollin (15 July 2009)

My CB filly is just four months.  She had very light legs and has just lost her baby coat so now she has the required black points.

An experienced breeder told me CB foals are never born with black stockings.


----------

